
Firefox will show sponsored content - hexo
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/05/firefox-will-show-sponsored-content-thats-personalized-but-private/
======
_o_
Looks like I will need to do some code reading and debugging to do - starring
sharply at mozilla. For now I am stopping any donations and I will resume them
if you are clean, I would really like you to get unhooked from google and I am
prepared to tolerate this untill my browsing habits leave my computer. And
adding google as "safebrowsing" provider wasn't the nicest thing to do.

